# HR10-250 New Instant Cake and WD 1TB Drive



## evhfan (Nov 1, 2013)

Last week one of my HR10-250's died. HD was clicking loudly with a black screen, no functions worked. Figured it is the HD so I purchased a 1TB Western Digital SATA drive with a bridge board adaptor to for the SATA to IDE conversion to work the HR10-250 IDE motherboard.

Downloaded Instant Cake from DVRUpgrade for my specific machine, imaged the ISO to the CD and burned it onto the new drive following all DVRUpgrade instructions. Upon installing it I was able to to get the blue DirecTv logo screen where it acquires the satellite info. Got stuck at 31% for over a half hour so I rebooted and tried again. This time only made it to the red DirecTv logo screen before it froze. I took a couple steps back and decided to start from scratch. Burned the Instant Cake image again onto a new cd, imaged the drive and installed. Now I only get the "Welcome, powering up" that comes from the motherboard.

Any ideas on what else could be wrong besides my new drive?

Dean


----------



## evhfan (Nov 1, 2013)

Seriously, 442 views and no one has any ideas?

Dean


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Unfortunately, it's outdated hardware not many here use anymore.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I would call DTV and tell them about your problem and see won't they upgrade your receivers.
I wouldn't spend any money on the ones you have.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

If I had to guess, your new 1TB drive is Advanced Format (4k sector) and the old Tivo doesn't like it.

I would probably try some experimenting with older drives that are stil 512-byte sector, and maybe some different SATA-IDE bridge boards.

Keith


----------



## hrobbs (Jan 22, 2007)

evhfan said:


> Seriously, 442 views and no one has any ideas?
> 
> Dean


Call Directv and get them to upgrade your receiver, if you're a customer in good standing that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Maybe someone on the TiVo Community forum can help.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/index.php?s=

But, I'd try for an upgrade.


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

I have an hr10-250 sitting under my entertainment center if you are interested


----------



## evhfan (Nov 1, 2013)

thumperr said:


> I have an hr10-250 sitting under my entertainment center if you are interested


Sent you a PM.

Dean


----------

